# They suspect a dog attack on a mini



## Cecile (17 May 2018)

https://www.devonlive.com/news/devon-news/miniature-pony-chloe-suffers-deep-1575076


----------



## Velcrobum (21 May 2018)

Cecile said:



https://www.devonlive.com/news/devon-news/miniature-pony-chloe-suffers-deep-1575076

Click to expand...

Pity about the bad photoshop of the groom and pony onto a grass background !!


----------



## popsdosh (27 May 2018)

Look more like horse teeth marks to me . Dogs dont go for flanks and the canines would give a more pronounced puncture site rather than having broad in-scissor graze marks. Guess they will have got a few donations though


----------



## Clodagh (28 May 2018)

The twice I have seen a horse attacked by a dog they have both gone for the udder/ lower belly which could easily lead to a bite mark on the flanks.


----------



## popsdosh (30 May 2018)

Clodagh said:



			The twice I have seen a horse attacked by a dog they have both gone for the udder/ lower belly which could easily lead to a bite mark on the flanks.
		
Click to expand...

With broad teeth marks ? Dogs tend to keep away from areas where they can get kicked wereas horses go for that area and leg biting


----------

